# Squeaky tracks and black marks on drive wheels



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

My tracks squeak when I first take out the machine, and thinking it's just from dry rubber rubbing against the guides I sprayed them on the inside with WD40. Since then I've noticed I'm getting a lot of black on the drive wheels. They still squeak, but the squeak stops or subsides once I get going in the snow. 

Does anyone think this is a problem, beyond cosmetic? It would be a pain to take them off to clean. Image attached.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The sqeek is fairly normal, the black on the wheels is from the WD -40 you sprayed on the tracks. It eats the rubber.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

You raised a concern, so I loked it up. According to the WD40 website: "WD-40® Multi-Use Product can be used on just about everything. It is safe to use on metal, rubber, wood and plastic. It can also be applied to painted metal surfaces without harming the paint. Polycarbonate and clear polystyrene plastic are among the few surfaces on which to avoid using a petroleum-based product like WD-40® Multi-Use Product."

No doubt it should be cleaned, but I'd like to wait until after the season when I can use the hose with plenty of soap and water outdoors.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

They do squeak, more so in transport mode. As above, the WD-40 is attacking the rubber, and since it contains driers like Armor all, you want to avoid it's use. I wash my machine after each use, as the EOD salt is what rusts our machines. Heck, the driveway is wet anyway.


----------

